# Shot my first 900 today.



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Great job Alan and welcome to the great world of target archery.


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

I haven't ever shot a 900 round myself. So kudos to you. I will be heading to one in Geneva Florida this Saturday. Did they move the starting line forward or move the targets towards you? What's a decent score in this round? I hear what you're saying about having a bumb arm, but I don't even know what to compare this to. I understand that a 900 is a perfect score, but what constitutes a strong/competitive score? Anybody wanna weigh in?

Thanks for your post. Now that I have decided to go to that shoot, you have answered a lot of questions for me with just your post.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Rantz said:


> I haven't ever shot a 900 round myself. So kudos to you. I will be heading to one in Geneva Florida this Saturday. Did they move the starting line forward or move the targets towards you? What's a decent score in this round? I hear what you're saying about having a bumb arm, but I don't even know what to compare this to. I understand that a 900 is a perfect score, but what constitutes a strong/competitive score? Anybody wanna weigh in?
> 
> Thanks for your post. Now that I have decided to go to that shoot, you have answered a lot of questions for me with just your post.


Rantz, on that particular range, the archers shoot all distances from the same stake. The targets are moved forward as each distance is completed. Top shooters will shoot in the 890"s, a good score for an experienced target archer with release would be 870 or above,for a first timer any score will be good and act as a reference for your improvement as you compete in more target tournaments. Good luck.


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

*Going outside to score? But the a/c is so nice in here  Why would we? lol*



itbeso said:


> Rantz, on that particular range, the archers shoot all distances from the same stake. The targets are moved forward as each distance is completed. Top shooters will shoot in the 890"s, a good score for an experienced target archer with release would be 870 or above,for a first timer any score will be good and act as a reference for your improvement as you compete in more target tournaments. Good luck.


Is that so? Oh yes, It Be So (sorry had to comment on on your username). Thanks for the perspective. I have only scored myself (and in friendly groups) in indoor 20 yd 300 rounds with both the 5 spot and with the vegas face. This will be my first formal competition and long distance scoring session. I have shot longer distances, but it was mostly just to get my sight marks (which are now different due to tweaking things). I'll spend some time at 40-60 yd distances this week and get solid sight marks to use this weekend. My expectations are to break 850 at least. I'll be happy regardless because I'm sure my first shoot will hold many lessons besides just score.

Scorpio, thanks for starting this thread


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Great job. Things will only get better. This stuff is like trying to eat only one potato chip.... Here's a pic of one of my better days? Notice the pink fletch with the yellow wrap that looks really out of place in the target beside the one I was supposed to be shooting.....At least it was an X. :wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Fun round for a sure. Shot one this year and had a blast in windy conditions.

DB


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

How large is the target face that is used in this round? Do they use the same size target face at all 3 distances (60, 50, & 40)?

I'm wondering because I was shooting outside looking for sight marks (20, 30, 40, 50, 60 in ascending order). I had to do them again since I moved my peep up a skosh due to switching to a hinge a few weeks ago. I was using an NFAA single spot (with the 5 spot on the other side) as my target face for sighting in (biggest thing that will fit on my foam block). At 60 yards most of my shots were within the first blue ring with roughly half of them in the white. So I'm curious what that is the equivalent to on the 900 target face. I obviously don't need a sight tape since it will just be for distances that I have known sight marks for. I'll just use these sight marks as my starting point when I practice on location before the 900 shoot.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

http://fieldarchery.com/depot/documents/1335-2012705-Constitution & By-Laws 2012, 2013.pdf would be the FIRST place to look

NFAA 900 Target Round
1. Standard Unit:
1.1 Adults/Young Adults
1.1.1 30 arrows at 60 yards
1.1.2 30 arrows at 50 yards
1.1.3 30 arrows at 40 yards
1.2 Youth
1.2.1 30 arrows at 50 yards
1.2.2 30 arrows at 40 yards
1.2.3 30 arrows at 30 yards
1.3 Cubs
1.3.1 30 arrows at 30 yards
1.3.2 30 arrows at 20 yards
1.3.3 30 arrows at 10 yards
2. Targets:
2.1 The target face should conform to the specification of the current 122 cm target
face that will retain stability of size, shape, and color under adverse weather
conditions.
2.2 The target face is divided into five concentric color zones arranged from the center
outward as follows: Gold (yellow), Red, Blue, Black and White with ten concentric
rings arranged to divide each color.
2.3 A scoring line, not more than one-tenth inch in width shall be provided between
rings. An arrow shaft need only touch the line to be counted as the higher score
value.
3. The Target Range:
3.1 The target field shall be laid out so that shooting is from South to North. A
Maximum deviation of 45% is allowed for local tournaments if required by terrain
or safety.
3.2 Range distances shall be accurately measured from the shooting line on the ground
perpendicular to the gold on the target face.
3.3 Target lines and shooting lines shall be plainly and accurately marked on the
ground, and shall be no more than six inches in width. Target lines or shooting
lines may be arranged to require the shooters to move forward from the longest
distance to shorter distances while the targets remain stationary, or to require the
target butts to be brought forward from longest to shorter distances while the
shooters use a stationary line. There shall be a 3-yard waiting line behind the
shooting line.
3.4 Individual target lanes shall be suitably and plainly marked either by center lines,
or by lines designating the side boundaries of each lane. Pegs, chalk lines, paint
lines, or mowed strips are suitable markings.
3.5 All safety precautions and limited access to the shooting area must be enforced.
3.6 At least every other target butt should have a small flag, of a size and color easily
visible from the sixty-yard line, mounted at least two feet above the top of the
target butt.
4. The Target Butt and Target Backstop:
4.1 The target butt (backstop) shall be of any suitable material that will not damage
arrows or allow them to pass through or bounce out frequently.
4.2 Target backstops shall be securely anchored to the ground to prevent accidental
toppling.
4.3 Target identification shall be by means of numerals, at least eight inches high,
made of a suitable material, so as to be easily visible from sixty yards and be
mounted at the base of the targets.
5. Shooting Positions:
5.1 The shooting area is an area starting at the waiting line and which runs parallel to
and adjacent to the target line, and extending to a safe distance behind the target
butts.
5.2 An archer shall stand so that there’s one foot on each side of the shooting line.
6. Shooting Rules:
6.1 An END consists of six arrows shot for score.
6.2 There will be a five-minute time limit to shoot six arrows, with a 30 sec. warning
before the time limit expires. The Director of Shooting (DOS) shall signal the start
and finish of each end and shall use tournament control signals needed for safety.
6.3 NFAA shooting divisions and styles shall be used for award presentation.
6.4 Any kind of arrow may be used provided they do not damage the target face or
target butt unreasonably.
6.5 Any type of spotting aid may be used provided it does not cause an obstruction or
interference to other shooters.
6.6 Initial target assignments may be made according to any system designated by the
tournament officials. There shall not be less than three nor more than five archers
assigned to each target in use. Four is customary.
6.7 Archers shall be re-assigned targets after each round on the basis of their total
score in division and style for rounds completed.
6.8 There shall be two practice ends or 45 minutes of open practice before the first
scoring end in the competition.
6.9 There shall be no practice permitted after a break or delay unless such
postponement exceeds forty-five (45) minutes. In such cases the amount of practice
shall be one practice end at the present scoring distance.
6.10 A whistle system shall be used to control the archers shooting line, rotation and
timing for scoring per end shot: Two (2) blasts to come to the shooting line, one
(1) blast to start timing of shooting for score, three (3) blasts to go forward to
score, and four (4) or more for emergency stop of all shooting.
6.11 Equipment failures must be recognized by an official and a reasonable time will be
allowed for repair. There will be no practice arrows after such repair.
6.12 A mis-shot arrow may be re-shot if the archer can touch the arrow with their bow
without moving their feet at the shooting line.
6.13 If an arrow should hang from the target face, shooting shall be interrupted and a
judge shall immediately reinsert the arrow in its proper place in the scoring face.
6.14 Ties shall be resolved in favor of the archer with the most hits. Then the greatest
number of X’s, 10’s and 9’s etc. If still tied, the tie shall be so recorded unless it is
for first place. Which will be shot off one arrow at a time. If still tied after two tie
breaker arrows, the third will be closest to the center.
6.15 Coaching an archer on the shooting line is permitted, providing that such coaching
is not distracting to other contestants. Audible coaching of archers on the shooting
line is not permitted.
7. Scoring:
7.1 Arrows in the standard 122 cm target face shall be scored as follows: Inner Gold –
10, Outer Gold-9, Inner Red – 8, Outer Red-7, Inner Blue – 6, Outer Blue-5, Inner
Black – 4, Outer Black-3, Inner White – 2, Outer White-1; all others shall be
scored as an “M” (miss).
7.2 An arrow shaft need only touch the scoring line to be counted in the next higher
value. Doubtful arrows must be determined for each end before the arrows or target
face have been touched, otherwise the lower value must be taken.
7.3 An arrow that has passed through the scoring face so that it is not visible from the
front shall be pushed back through for scoring. If a complete pass –through goes
unnoticed until scoring at the target, it shall be re-shot. Arrows passing completely
through the target, if witnessed, may be re-shot.
7.4 An arrow that rebounds from the target butt shall be re-shot.
7.5 An arrow embedded in another arrow in the scoring face shall be scored the same
as the arrow in which it is embedded.
7.6 Hits on the wrong target face shall score as misses.
7.7 The archer chosen to pull the arrows from the target, normally the first in order of
assignment, shall be the Target Captain and shall rule all questions on their target
subject to appeal to the Line Judge.
7.8 The Target Captain shall call the value of each arrow so it can be recorded by two
score keepers, normally the next two assigned to the target. Scorers should keep a
running score and check results after each end to avoid errors. Any archer on a
target may request a judge to determine final score of any arrow before any arrows
or the target butt are touched.
7.9 Archers are individually responsible for seeing that their arrows are called correctly
and are properly entered on the scorecards, and that their scorecards are signed and
turned in to the proper officials.
8. Field Officials:
8.1 Field Officials shall be appointed by the tournament committee and shall rank in
authority as follows: Tournament Director, Director of Shooting, Chairman of
Judges, Judges. The Appeals Committee shall have final authority on all protests
submitted to them.
8.2 The Tournament Director shall have the responsibility and authority to organize all
other officials. The Director of Shooting shall supervise and regulate all practice,
timing of ends and the completion of the competition in accordance with
regulations and customs; interpret and decide questions of rules; and to maintain
safety conditions. The Chairman of Judges and his Judges shall interpret the score
of doubtful arrows; enforce timing of ends, shooting rules and sportsmanlike
behavior.
8.3 Repeated infractions or discourteous or un-sportsmanlike conduct, not sufficiently
grave as to require expulsion, shall be penalized by the Judge after an appropriate
warning as follows: For the first repetition after warning, the loss of the highest
scoring arrow of that end; for the second repetition, expulsion from the tournament
without refund.
8.4 Decisions of the lesser field official shall be final unless immediately appealed to
Chairman of Judges.
8.5 Decisions of the Target Captain and /or Judge shall be final unless verbal notice of
intent to protest is given to the Chairman of Judges. The verbal protest must be
followed by the submission of the protest in writing to the Chairman of Judges
prior to one hour after the completion of scoring. The written protest will be
submitted to the Appeals Committee, and the Appeals Committee will make a
decision, before the handing out of the awards. All Appeals Committee decisions
are final.


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for all of the great information. I'll save that source


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Rantz said:


> Thanks for all of the great information. I'll save that source


that's the source for *ALL* questions about the NFAA games.

the quick and dirty about classes.....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=719904


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Rantz said:


> How large is the target face that is used in this round? Do they use the same size target face at all 3 distances (60, 50, & 40)?
> 
> I'm wondering because I was shooting outside looking for sight marks (20, 30, 40, 50, 60 in ascending order). I had to do them again since I moved my peep up a skosh due to switching to a hinge a few weeks ago. I was using an NFAA single spot (with the 5 spot on the other side) as my target face for sighting in (biggest thing that will fit on my foam block). At 60 yards most of my shots were within the first blue ring with roughly half of them in the white. So I'm curious what that is the equivalent to on the 900 target face. I obviously don't need a sight tape since it will just be for distances that I have known sight marks for. I'll just use these sight marks as my starting point when I practice on location before the 900 shoot.


it's 122CM across That's about four feet. the Ten ring is around 4 1/2 inches or so. The spot in the blue one spot face is 3 1/8, I think.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Both the FITA and American 900 round use the 122 cm face. The Fita 900 shoots from 40,50and 60 meters while the American 900 is shoot from 40,50 and 60 yards. The 10 ring on the 122 cm face is 12.2 cm, the same size as a cd or dvd.

Both are a lot of fun to shoot. This many shots taken at these distances really require your sights be dead on.


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

I just measured the white spot off of one of my targets, UncleGus was right on at 3 1/8". CCwilders metric measurements come out to about 4.8" for the 10 ring on the 900 122cm target. I look forward to the challenge knowing that I was hitting mostly within that size. I know that nerves may try to sneak their way in when you know that you're in a competition, but I'll try to keep it as light hearted as possible. Scorpio, how did you do with this?

Scorpio, which HHA sight is that? Did you just use the standard scaled marks (that come with it) and know which ones you needed from sighting it in previously? Or did you go through using their instructions to select one of their sight tapes? By the way, I hope to have only one swimmer like you did.


----------



## ScorpioVI (Apr 18, 2012)

Unclegus said:


> Great job. Things will only get better. This stuff is like trying to eat only one potato chip.... Here's a pic of one of my better days? Notice the pink fletch with the yellow wrap that looks really out of place in the target beside the one I was supposed to be shooting.....At least it was an X. :wink:


Hah, I was so worried about that in the earlier ends. So I would sight in by first putting my pin on top of my target to make sure I have a red flag then bring it down. Then I realized that once I address my target and take a stance, it takes a lot of effort and twisting to actually aim at the targets to the left and right of mine. So I think in the future I'm just gonna ensure the right target on my first draw (checking the flag) then not worry about it for the next 5 arrows.



Rantz said:


> I know that nerves may try to sneak their way in when you know that you're in a competition, but I'll try to keep it as light hearted as possible. Scorpio, how did you do with this?


Did OK I thought. I find 3D to be a lot more pressure on you since it's shot one-at-a-time with the whole group watching everything you do. With about nine 3D matches under my belt I guess I'm getting used to the pressure. I used to shoot guns competitively as well (High Power, USPSA, IDPA, 3-Gun) so I'm not fazed by much. If anything, 900 is probably the most social friendly competition I've ever done. Four targets to a target butt, and plenty of time to talk and socialize during the whole match. My group was myself and a friend I've known for over a decade. And two seniors, one who I knew by name because he was always hanging around the local pro shop, and the other I've seen a couple times at the range. It was all very friendly. My physical discomfort with my arm played a much higher role than any sort of pressure I felt from competition. Besides as the match wore on it was clear that I was kicking my compatriots' collective asses on the score sheets (I beat them all).




Rantz said:


> Scorpio, which HHA sight is that? Did you just use the standard scaled marks (that come with it) and know which ones you needed from sighting it in previously? Or did you go through using their instructions to select one of their sight tapes? By the way, I hope to have only one swimmer like you did.


This is the DS-XL5519. None of the above methods. The tapes that came with the sight only go up to 60 yards. I like to shoot a lot further than that. I made my own sight tape on OT2, I already had my bows' stats pretty well dialed-in in OT2 and it was just a matter of picking the HHA from the database, re-measuring my sight radius, and increasing the height size of my sight tape. Left the sight blank as I was trying to set the 20-yard setting as high as possible. Take 3 shots, adjust windage then moved the sight to the highest mounting holes possible. Repeat. Took me about 18 arrows to lock down the 20 distance, then applied the sight tape sandwich that I made. Printed out a perfect sight tape on my first try as it turned out. Kinda disappointed that I can only reach 80 yards with this sight but I've got a Sure Loc Icon 550 to fix that in the future. 

And I hope you have no swimmers at all. Once my arm heals I think I'm good enough to put the vast majority of my arrows into the yellow so I would consider anything outside the yellow to be swimmers. Or maybe I'm setting way too high of a goal and talking out of my butt. Hahaha. Post back here and let us know how you do though. What class are you going to be shooting in? I've got another 3 weeks to heal up and practice for my next 900 Round.


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

I'm assuming that I'm "freestyle" since I haven't left much to desire in the way of equipment (in my opinion lol). Sure loc sight with 3x scope, 30" stabilizer, hinge release, etc. So I'll be shooting in a class with experienced people (it seems good to surround myself with better shooters). I consider myself a beginner since I have only been shooting seriously for about 1 1/2 months. I have made a lot of progress, but I want to know where I stand other than my recorded indoor scores that I keep track of. Honestly, I'll be happy if I just break 800 which would indicate that I stayed in the yellow most of the time. I know that shooting for 850 for my first time is a bit high, but I like to be optimistic lol.
Have you considered a lens for your hha scope? (I'm pretty sure your model can accept a lens).


----------



## ScorpioVI (Apr 18, 2012)

Rantz said:


> Have you considered a lens for your hha scope? (I'm pretty sure your model can accept a lens).



I've got a 4x on the way. Figured if I can beat freestyle guys without running a lens... I can really do some damage with one.


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

Where do I find shoots like this? All I can find within driving distance is 3d and I have little interest in poking holes in foam animals.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Dan Zawacki said:


> Where do I find shoots like this? All I can find within driving distance is 3d and I have little interest in poking holes in foam animals.


Go to your state NFAA website and see if they have a state shooting schedule posted. If you live close to another state, check it also.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

ScorpioVI said:


> I've got a 4x on the way. Figured if I can beat freestyle guys without running a lens... I can really do some damage with one.


Don't count those chickens before they hatch. I know a lot of people who shoot better without than with. A lens can be a sure receipe for TP if you can't deal with movement....Brady E seems to have little trouble popping those ten rings at 90M with his stick bow, no level, peep or lens. But then again he's not even close to being human.


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

ccwilder3 said:


> Go to your state NFAA website and see if they have a state shooting schedule posted. If you live close to another state, check it also.


There -is- no state NFAA association website - the best I can get is a snail mail address for our state director off the NFAA website.

I've sent him an email (to his @AOL address) and we'll see if there's a pulse at the other end.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Washington does a bit of "Target" shooting, turns out most of the events are in July.

Last weekend was our "State Games", this coming weekend will be the WSAA State Championship, and the following weekend is the "Senior Games". All use the American 900 round, and this year all three events are at the same place.

Target is actually kind of fun, not as staid as I feared it would be. Nice to see ALL the archers, not just the rest of your foursome. We talk to other groups between ends, and get to see the good and bad shots everyone pulls off. Even some of those dreaded dead-center hits on the wrong target!

Hey, back to the original post "Black Mountain" in San Jose. I shot there many years ago, field shoots.

It looks like you did the Target round across gravel? That must have been hot walking back and forth to get your arrows. At least there was a shaded shooting line.


----------



## ScorpioVI (Apr 18, 2012)

Unclegus said:


> Don't count those chickens before they hatch. I know a lot of people who shoot better without than with. A lens can be a sure receipe for TP if you can't deal with movement...




Good points. But there's only one way to find out. And better an $89 lens for my HHA than a full on $399 Sure Loc Icon scope w/ lens.


----------



## ScorpioVI (Apr 18, 2012)

wa-prez said:


> It looks like you did the Target round across gravel? That must have been hot walking back and forth to get your arrows. At least there was a shaded shooting line.




The shaded shooting line was definitely a bonus. The walking part wasn't so bad, at least with the 9AM shooting time we got done early enough to avoid the worst of the 100ºF heat.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

ScorpioVI said:


> ... to avoid the worst of the 100ºF heat.


Amen to that. I notice from your pictures that the area looks hot and dry, as usual. I used to visit San Jose frequently in the summer and I can attest that it can get hot. Where were you shooting?


----------



## ScorpioVI (Apr 18, 2012)

JF from VA said:


> I used to visit San Jose frequently in the summer and I can attest that it can get hot. Where were you shooting?



This was at the Black Mountain Bowmen in South San Jose.


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

*My results*

So overall, even though I didn't score as high as I had optimistically hoped for, I still feel like it was a huge gain. I scored an 819 in the 900 round (not last in my class! lol). Unfortunately, I started the final round (40 yds) with the wrong sight setting! I was supposed to be at 28.something and instead I had it at 18.something and it took me a few shots to realize just how bad it was! That threw a wrench in my plans and mental game for a few more arrows. I eventually squashed that and brought it all back into focus and started shooting really well. 40 yards looks huge compared to 60 & 50!







My perfect 60 point end







I was fortunate enough to be able to borrow some ACE's for this event 

Even better, I had a feeling that 20 yds would seem even bigger so I scored a 20 yard round on a vegas equivalent fita face. I scored the best that I ever have on vegas rules. I scored a 290 (whereas my 5 spot scores are in the 290s but my vegas scores are usually in the higher 270s). Actually getting to shoot so many arrows at further distances did a lot for my confidence.








I felt so good that I decided to go to a popular 3d shoot this morning (very next day). I scored 7 behind par the first round (first 20 targets). I then scored 4 ahead of par the 2nd round. Giving me a grand total score of 397. I originally registered as recreational since I didn't know the first thing about 3d. They put me in a group with some really helpful guys and we decided to shoot from all of the white stakes just like the "big boys" in known 45. I'll be shooting known 45 next time since when comparing my score with the winners, I would have gotten 3rd  It looked like enough money to at least pay all of the parking/entrance fees.







The one thing they didn't double check was my scorecard organization skills lol. I made sure to draw arrows and it is all correct now.

Long story short, it was this thread that helped convince me to go for a 900 round and it was that 900 round that has given me so much enjoyment and confidence.


----------



## ScorpioVI (Apr 18, 2012)

Nicely done brother! And you beat me by two points! Grr! :thumbs_up

I gotta wait another 3 weeks for my next 900 Round. Got a 3D match on Tuesday though.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Way to go guys. Great target venue isn't it?
DB


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

Daniel Boone said:


> Way to go guys. Great target venue isn't it?
> DB


I didn't shoot where Scorpio is. If you're referring to 900 in general, then yes- it is great. I appreciate how it goes from further to closer. It almost makes it easier and easier as you get more and more fatigued from the heat/shooting/etc. A 900 round just seems like a happy medium to me. It's not as exhausting as a full FITA, but still pushes you to execute consistently over a range of shots. It's also the 1st chance I've had to seriously shoot at further distances with quality targets that promote confidence. It's the best thing to have happened to my confidence and ability level since I've started shooting. 

When shooting indoor spots now, they seems so huge! When I get time this week, I'm going to set aside time to shoot an indoor 5 spot round and I think I'll finally hit that elusive 300. On vegas rules, I'm getting up there as well as indicated by my post above. I shot a really rushed (a class was about to start) vegas round today and shot a 281.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Rantz said:


> I didn't shoot where Scorpio is. If you're referring to 900 in general, then yes- it is great. I appreciate how it goes from further to closer. It almost makes it easier and easier as you get more and more fatigued from the heat/shooting/etc. A 900 round just seems like a happy medium to me. It's not as exhausting as a full FITA, but still pushes you to execute consistently over a range of shots. It's also the 1st chance I've had to seriously shoot at further distances with quality targets that promote confidence. It's the best thing to have happened to my confidence and ability level since I've started shooting.
> 
> When shooting indoor spots now, they seems so huge! When I get time this week, I'm going to set aside time to shoot an indoor 5 spot round and I think I'll finally hit that elusive 300. On vegas rules, I'm getting up there as well as indicated by my post above. I shot a really rushed (a class was about to start) vegas round today and shot a 281.


I order some 900rd. 122CM targets today to practice with Patch targets from lancasters.
DB


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Man, this is a nice Thread!! No one with a negative attitude and no negative comments!! Great shooting guys!! You should be very happy with those scores....especially for as long as some of you have been shooting!! I can tell you that getting your stabilization (length, balance and weights) correct is REALLY important for FITA and 900 type rounds!! Also, if you plan on shooting more of these type tournaments....a spotting scope is a BIG help!! You will know exactly where you hit and it will help you if you "Miss-set" your sights!! And trust me, we have all done just that!!!LOL!!! But at least with a spotting scope, you will know that "hey, that was a really good shot and yet my arrow is at six o'clock and in the 5-ring!! Better check my sight!!

God bless, Todd


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Man, this is a nice Thread!! No one with a negative attitude and no negative comments!! Great shooting guys!! You should be very happy with those scores....especially for as long as some of you have been shooting!! I can tell you that getting your stabilization (length, balance and weights) correct is REALLY important for FITA and 900 type rounds!! Also, if you plan on shooting more of these type tournaments....a spotting scope is a BIG help!! You will know exactly where you hit and it will help you if you "Miss-set" your sights!! And trust me, we have all done just that!!!LOL!!! But at least with a spotting scope, you will know that "hey, that was a really good shot and yet my arrow is at six o'clock and in the 5-ring!! Better check my sight!!
> 
> God bless, Todd


My 15X50 Vortex Vipers worked well. I actually could see better than through them than the spotting scope. Key shooting different colored bright nocks for me. Are state 900 round later in the year and in area the wind blows all the time. Ill be practicing everday the wind blows. Gointg to try shorter dish stabilize for this reason and compare scores.
DB


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

This has been a really good thread. I'm glad the fanboys and morons pretty much stay on the General Forum... I really enjoy the 810 and 900 rounds. The only thing wrong with them is after you shoot the 60, it's all over unless someone really screws up. I'd rather shoot the 60 LAST.... We have our State 900 this Saturday.....


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> This has been a really good thread. I'm glad the fanboys and morons pretty much stay on the General Forum... I really enjoy the 810 and 900 rounds. The only thing wrong with them is after you shoot the 60, it's all over unless someone really screws up. I'd rather shoot the 60 LAST.... We have our State 900 this Saturday.....


Hoping the wind dont blew and cloud cover for you. Look forward to seeing your score. You got 60 arrows in your with a couple of practice rounds?
DB


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Been shooting over 200 bullets a day getting things ready for the Nationals. What I meant was if you shoot the 60 yard first, then it's more times than not just a formality to shoot the 50y and 40y because there are so few misses at those ranges. I think I shot a blistering 866 last year. I really sucked at 60 because I couldn't see where my arrows were hitting. I made up a set of arrows with green fletch and black nocks just to shoot 900 rounds. I could see them well at home, but they looked like arrow holes at 60y with the lighting I was in and using a 10X monocular that I had just bought..Stupid is as stupid does. I'd like to think I can shoot a mid 80, but I get in trouble when I think.....I know I've had some of the worst sunburns shooting this round that I've ver had in my life. I now have one of the snob free standing canopies that I carry for those shoots with cooler and law chairs.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

900 in the shadow of trees! Priceless!

817 and 819 are very good novice scores.

Do not set your goals too high. Typical experienced shooter score is about 860, not 890 as stated earlier.


----------



## ScorpioVI (Apr 18, 2012)

So it looks like they don't update the scores on the website any more. So I asked one of the club members yesterday about it and it turns out they only send the scores out via the club mailing list. Grrr. But then he pulls up the July club shoot scores on his iPhone and shows me the results.... guess what.... I won the Freestyle class, gimpy arm and all. I don't know where all the good shooters were that day but they weren't on the line with me if I won the match my first time out. Hahaha. He's supposed to e-mail me the scores tonight and I'll post it when I get it.


----------



## ScorpioVI (Apr 18, 2012)

Unclegus said:


> Don't count those chickens before they hatch. I know a lot of people who shoot better without than with. A lens can be a sure receipe for TP if you can't deal with movement....



Following up on this Unclegus... you were right! I got my 4x lens in the mail yesterday, and rushed off to the range to install it. Almost immediately I was shocked at how much my pin moves around the bullseye. It's like a moon on crack orbiting around a planet. Tried to just stand there and just pull and pull and pull but I can definitely see how a lens would induce trigger panic. 

I'm wondering if installing my 25" Doinker QuadraFlex and mounting the 12" V-bars would quiet down the pin movement. Right now all I'm using is one of the 12" QuadraFlexes as my main stab.





NEVADAPRO said:


> I can tell you that getting your stabilization (length, balance and weights) correct is REALLY important for FITA and 900 type rounds!!



Is there a formula you guys use for this or is it strictly a feel thing? I have a full stabilizer setup (25" Doinker QuadraFlex with two 12" v-bars) that I bought off the classifieds here but I tried shooting with just the 25" and it felt unwieldy, I didn't like the way my bow wanted to fall forward. My Dominator seems to be pretty neutral in my hand with nothing on it, it just sits upright.

I just bought a v-bar mount so maybe with the two 12"ers counter-balancing the main stab it will feel better in my hand.


----------



## ScorpioVI (Apr 18, 2012)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Also, if you plan on shooting more of these type tournaments....a spotting scope is a BIG help!! You will know exactly where you hit and it will help you if you "Miss-set" your sights!! And trust me, we have all done just that!!!LOL!!! But at least with a spotting scope, you will know that "hey, that was a really good shot and yet my arrow is at six o'clock and in the 5-ring!! Better check my sight!!



Do you set-up your spotting scope on the line with you? 

I actually did have a spotting scope with me and I tried setting it up on the line but felt like it got in my way. I noticed some folks set it behind the line and walk back to it to check their hits. I can't see myself doing that since once I address the target and set my feet, they're locked in and I don't want to move them until I shoot all 6 arrows.


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

I shared a friend's scope who was in the lane next to me. I didn't use it very often since I had to bend over backwards a bit to get to it without moving my feet. We had it set up on the line between us (on the shooting line) and had the agreement to share it. He is very experienced with this stuff and he said people make that arrangement all of the time. Honestly, I need to at least get a decent set of binoculars because even shooting indoors, I often loose my arrow in the yellow a lot and can't tell exactly where it hit. Another benefit would being able to scout out the scoring rings in 3d that I can't see except for the 8 ring usually unless somebody tells me where it is.

I think a good way for me to prepare for an event like this would be to dedicate some quality time to shooting these distances on a quality target. Whereas my plan was mostly just to trust my shot sequence and my decent sight marks. Although when I checked them right before the shoot during the practice time, I had to change all of them. I'm glad I checked them beforehand. I really do think that shooting and looking for my marks while on a quality target that instills confidence is the key to getting appropriate sight marks- a little foam cube set out at 60 yards a foot off of the ground is not the way to go. Now if I just make sure that I never make the mistake of being on the wrong sight setting again, I'll easily pick up at least 10-15 pts from just that alone lol.

Is this 900 target face (122 cm I think) the same one used in FITAs even out to 90 yards?


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I have found that if the other archers on your target do not have a spotting scope, they will usually be happy to use yours.....so you can leave it sitting in the same spot for each distance. For me, my spotting scope is so much stronger and I can see so much more than with my bino's, I will always use my spotting scope if possible. God bless

P.S. My eyes suck!!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

AngelRa said:


> 900 in the shadow of trees! Priceless!
> 
> 817 and 819 are very good novice scores.
> 
> Do not set your goals too high. Typical experienced shooter score is about 860, not 890 as stated earlier.


Angelra, My quote was that top shooters will shoot in the 890's and experienced archers will shoot 870 and up. I stand by those numbers. With that said I am proud of the fact that scorpio and rantz took the leap and got into target shooting. Good luck guys.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

itbeso said:


> Angelra, My quote was that top shooters will shoot in the 890's and experienced archers will shoot 870 and up. I stand by those numbers. With that said I am proud of the fact that scorpio and rantz took the leap and got into target shooting. Good luck guys.


Sorry, I understood wrong.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Rantz,

Look into the Easton Newberry Sports Complex. It is the best place to go shooting in Florida.

Florida's must go Tournaments (100% I will be there in 2013):
1- *Gator Cup*, 50m World Cup format, Newberry
2- *Sunshine State Games* (FITA, 900, Field, 3D), Newberry
3- Anything in *The Villages*.
4- Anything not 3D in *Brevard Archers*, Melbourne.

Remainder of 2012 (in bold the ones I am participating):
*26 Aug The Villages The Villages 900 Round*
2 Sep Ft Lauderdale Ft Lauderdale Regional FITA
*8-9 Sep Newberry Newberry Ctr FAA Fita *
23 Sep Geneva Geneva Archery 900 Round
*7 Oct The Villages The Villages Classic 600 Round*
7 Oct Delray Beach Gold Coast Reg 900 & South Sched Mtg
13-14 Oct West Palm Beach Gold Coast FAA Target
20 Oct Gainesville Gator Bowmen Gainesville Sr Games 900
28 Oct Geneva Geneva Archery 900 Round
4 Nov Dunnellon Citrus Archers International Round
4 Nov Ft Lauderdale Ft Lauderdale Regional FITA Field
10-11 Nov Ft Meade C Fla Archers FAA Fita Field
17 Nov Geneva Golden Age Games Senior 900 Round
25 Nov The Villages The Villages 900 Round
*25 Nov Melbourne Brevard Archers 900 Round*
1 Dec Polk County C Fla Archers Fla Senior Games
2 Dec Ft Lauderdale Ft Lauderdale Club Sht – NAFAC warmup
7-9 Dec Homestead Everglades Archers NAFAC
16 Dec Dunnellon Citrus Archers International Round


----------

